# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  Ierīču instalēšana

## kvaris

Kaut cik dzīvē esmu apčamdījis datu sūtīšanu uz portu - esmu sūtījis baitus no PIC uz COM, kad PIC izpilda Interrupt esmu spīdinājis LEDus LPT porta galā. Bet kā ir uzbūvētas instalējamas ierīces? Kādi signāli jāsūta uz ierīci, lai tā atbildētu, sniedzot informāciju par sevi, kā tas redzams, instalējot, piemēram, Flash atmiņu. Kas ir tās mikrenes, ar kurām ports saznās, kad ierīce tiek instalēta? Ja es, piemēram, pie MAX232 pielikšu kabeli no COM porta, nekādi draiveri, protams, netks instalēti, vienkārši tiks pārmainīti signālu līmeņi. Kādās mikrenēs ir ierakstīta informācija par ierīces veidu, kādi draiveri nepieciešami utt.?
Ceru, ka ir skaidrs, ko es cenšos pateikt...Protams, visu pakāpeniski mācos, bet vai kāds var ieteikt kādu labu literatūru. Zinu, ka tāair papilnam, bet kas Google ir labākie atslēgas vārdi, lai šo info sameklētu?   ::   ::  

Paldies
kvaris

----------


## kvaris

Starp citu - nesn uzšķērdu savu veco Flashu - tur iekšā ir mikrene USBest? Vai tas ir tas, kas ļauj ierīci atpazīt un nodrošina saziņu? Ir vēl viena mikrene, bet tā laikamir NAND Flash memory, kurā tad informācija tiek glabāta...Speciālisti - koriģējiet mani, ja runāju šķērsām!

kvaris

----------


## JDat

usb ir salīdzinoši sarežģits protokols. Tur ir speciāli paredzēts "mehānisms" kā iekārtas "sajūt" viena otru. Sarunā ātrumus. Kaut vai reset fleškai. Ne velti malējie izvadi (barošana) ir garāki par datu izvadiem uz fleškas konektora. Tā pat hosts mēra strāvu (patiesībā srieguma kritumu) uz barošanas kājas. Ātruma noteikšanai notiek datu līniju pull up vai pull down komutēšana. Iekš eeprom arī ir info par usb iekārtu. Nafig tev to zināt? Labākajā gadījumā pagooglē par V-USB vai tuxgraphic. Tajās lapās ir kā uz Atmel AtMega uztaisīt primitīvu USB verķi.

----------


## abidox

un kā tad ir ar PCI bāžamajā iekārtām, kā arī videokartēm - kautkur tacu glabājās infa par konkrēto dzelzi...

----------


## ansius

> un kā tad ir ar PCI bāžamajā iekārtām, kā arī videokartēm - kautkur tacu glabājās infa par konkrēto dzelzi...


 nu arī... var redzēt cik daudz ir kaut vai lasīts par šo tēmu...

ieguglē "plug and pray", tobiš "plug and play" un tālāk jau meklē kas attiecas uz konkrēto savienojumu. piem com portā ir noteikta signālu sekvence, kas inicializē attiecīgo protokolu pēc kā iekārta nodod savu FCC-ID kodu, pēc kura savukaŗt operētājsistēma mēģina sameklēt draiveri. ar citiem savienojumiem ir līdzīgi, tikai protokols katrā konkrētā gadījumā ir unikāls attiecībā pret savienojumu. PCI tas ir samērā sarežģīts, ISA gadījumā vienkāršs un pat realizējams tikai ar loģiskajām mikroshēmām. iesaku pameklēt grāmatu "Аппаратные средства IBM PC"

----------

